# my goldfish is not well



## ChrisC (May 31, 2007)

Hi all I'm new to this forum and I have concerns over a goldfish in my pond 

it has bloated up but not on the head it scales have all opened up like cooling fins 
Any ideas as to what may be wrong with this ?

I have photos but cant seem to upload them


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

sounds possibly like dropsy.


----------



## ChrisC (May 31, 2007)

Is there something I can do for this fish , will it recover?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

this site might help you http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/diseases.html


----------

